# 1/16th Heng Long Early Tiger MODS



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Guten Tag Der Tiger Panzer Kommandants!

Fluke from model side and this place has been very helpful and interesting...some very good talent indeed!

MY TIGER STORY:

40.00 on Craigs List, in the box, hardly used at all, The smoke fluid was never opened the decals were never applied and from a non kid home....not bad huh? 

I really love this Tank and now its time to get nutz!

I plan to mod my Tiger and show how one can do 'some of it' with a bit of skill, experience, luck and while on a serious buget LOL

PROJECT ONE:

I have been lighting and doing custom mods on some military but mostly Sci-Fi for years so this was right up my alley.

The first thing that bugged me was that goofy red led for the mini gun in the Barrel Mantel.

This took about 25 minutes. I drilled out the gun using several drill bits slowly moving up to the final size and then drilling out the cooling jacket holes.

I then used a combo of brass and aluminum tubing to fill in the center and in final step after painting with gun metal metalizer I inserted a .40 mil fiber optic...when I re assemble the chassis I will use the same wires but instead install a mega bright 3000 mcd white led. It will be seen just fine in the day time and even better at night.

I hope you like it so far!

The 3rd pic is just to show that even little kitties were Nazi's in WWII Germany! LOL


----------

